# How do I solve this Search Issue?



## sekhu (Apr 23, 2010)

I am trying to find out how to play red steel 2 on the wii so I thought I Would use the search. My initial search term was "how to play red steel 2" but I received the error message that one or more search terms were below three characters. I've tried variations on it but it gives me the same error each time.

I thought I would do a search and post in an existing thread, but is it a case of _three_ characters _and_ below? and not just below three characters? Also does every word have to be longer than 3 characters?

thanks


----------



## dice (Apr 24, 2010)

Try adding the following to a google search:


```
site:gbatemp.net yoursearchcriteria
```
(you can change the site URL for other sites also)

e.g

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&c...q=&gs_rfai=

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&c...q=&gs_rfai=


----------



## alphanemisis (May 5, 2010)

i agree, it is very difficult to search with the minimum 3 letter requirement.  PLEASE CHANGE IT!!!???

would be nice if there was a whole "how-to" section that you can search by keyword, sub-sections... such as platform, game, game cheats, flash cart, etc.  sould make things alot easier and cut out alot of chatter from noobs like me that do not wish to go through 100 pages of forum chats to find answers and just start posting about anywhere to get help!!!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 5, 2010)

Actually i would also like a change to the search - not just the 3-letter limit, but also on 'grouping' words options

Currently - I believe -  to get post which contain multiple search terms you have to do something like *moonshell+plugins*, this will then give you results of any post that has the works 'moonshell' and 'plugin' in it,
but try & search for the term *moonshell plugins* and you can't (AFAIK) - but in Google you can if you enclose the words in speech marks like *"moonshell plugins"* you can reduce the millions of results down to those that ONLY contain the two words together

EDIT: Those with Firefox - you can get a 'GBATemp search box' added to Firefox (I've just made - so please check it out & let me know if it works) @ http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.h...ame=gbatemp.net


----------



## tk_saturn (May 6, 2010)

alphanemisis said:
			
		

> i agree, it is very difficult to search with the minimum 3 letter requirement.  PLEASE CHANGE IT!!!???
> 
> would be nice if there was a whole "how-to" section that you can search by keyword, sub-sections... such as platform, game, game cheats, flash cart, etc.  sould make things alot easier and cut out alot of chatter from noobs like me that do not wish to go through 100 pages of forum chats to find answers and just start posting about anywhere to get help!!!!!



Isn't that pretty much what the search already does?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Search&am...de=adv&f=0#


----------



## Arm73 (May 6, 2010)

I don't know but most of the times the search option doesn't work at all here..........in light of desperation I use google and search my subject and I add "gbatemp", i get some kind of result at least.........bettern then nothing.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> I don't know but most of the times the search option doesn't work at all here..........in light of desperation I use google and search my subject and I add "gbatemp", i get some kind of result at least.........bettern then nothing.


Do you use Firefox ??? - if so you can try out the 'GBATemp Search' plugin I made - it's basically the same as what 'dice' has mentioned


----------



## tk_saturn (May 6, 2010)

Search Syntax:
apple banana  	Find posts that contain at least one of these words
+apple +juice 	Find posts with both words
+apple -juice 	Find posts with 'apple' but not 'juice'
apple* 	  	Find posts with 'apple' and/or 'applesauce'
"Some Words" 	Find posts with the phrase 'some words of wisdom', 'some words' but not 'some noise words'

So if the op went to advanced search, put +how +"Play red steel" and searched by topic title, it would narrow the search results down to 2 topics.

It's the 1 search per 60 seconds which drives me up the wall...


----------



## alphanemisis (May 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Isn't that pretty much what the search already does?



i mean to search within a specified category without having to use advanced search or go through google.sort of like how ebay is broke down into subcategories.  and nix the 3 letter word limit


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> It's the 1 search per 60 seconds which drives me up the wall...


QFT. With the new, fast servers, I think the time period in which you are allowed to do a search should be made much shorter. 15 seconds sound reasonable enough to me. I hate it when I accidentally mistype something in the search bar, hit enter, see my mistake and I have to sit there for 1 minute... Time is money, people!


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm happy it's only 3 seconds for us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I often had problems with that stupid limit though

Perhaps it could be made a little shorter for people with higher postcounts ?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did ask about reducing this a while ago.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, although most people have become good guys, that might lead to some people spamming... Maybe the older your account is (or the older you are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you get shorter waiting times...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Hmm, although most people have become good guys, that might lead to some people spamming... Maybe the older your account is (or the older you are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just change my birthday to 1901...LOL HAXX


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay then, bad idea, maybe have something like 'Karma' or 'Respect', and users with a lot of Karma get more privileges.


----------



## Arm73 (May 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll give it a a try, but which one is it ? 
I see two:  GBATemp and (gbatemp.net) .


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'GBATemp' is the firefox search plugin - just click on it & it'll ask if you want to install it

- the 'GBATemp.net' is a link to the GBATemp search box page (I had to include a 'backup search if things go wrong' link when I created it)


----------

